# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Benauwd,moe,schimmels,verzuring van spieren

## Sabine2010

Waar moet ik er mee heen?
Slapeloosheid,soms te veel slapen,dag nachtritme storing,verstoring van eetpatroon,soms depri,pijn op mijn borst weken lang al,zoals of je s.nachts van vermoeidheid verkeerd geademd hebt,is meesta na 1 dag weg,ggat niet over,zuren op de spieren spierstijfheid,ook benauwd ervan,alergie alergie.s voor bepaald voedsel.
Schimmels,had e twee soorten in de darmen.weeg intussen 122 kilo,word elk jaar meer tot nu toe in plaats van minder,weinig beweging door soort fibromialgie klachten,benauwd,kortademig,vocht vast,vocht uit ogen en branderige ogen.
Had 1 kuur gehad half jaar geleden tegen schimmels en alergiekuur,maar help het??weinig.
Waar moet ik naar toe help....

----------


## Sefi

Ik herken je ellendige klachten.
Zo te horen zit je met een probleem aan je bewegingsapparaat. Ik denk dat alleen fysio niet veel of niet snel genoeg verlichting zal geven.
Ik denk dat je veel baat zou kunnen hebben bij een chiropractor en daarnaast bij een triggerpoint therapeut die je van je hoge spierspanning en fibromyalgie achtige klachten af helpt. (triggerpoints zorgen voor hoge spierspanning, krampen en geven fibromyalgie achtige klachten)
Ik vermoed dat dit de snelste manier is om van je pijn, stijfheid en ademhalingsproblemen af te komen.
Over schimmels weet ik niks van, maar vocht vasthouden zou ook kunnen komen door triggerpoints, doordat die spieren, zenuwen en bloedvaten kunnen afsluiten.
Meer info over triggerpoints: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

----------


## Sabine2010

Dank je wel,echt super.
Nooit van gehoord,van triggermasage.
Ik ging wel in het verleden naar een chiropraktor,die op mijn spieren drukte,deed erg pijn,ging erna beter,het lijkt er een beetje op,maar dit lijkt me beter,ook dat je het thuis verder kan doen.
Ik ga zeker een afspraak maken,laatste tijd is het ook net of mijn spieren of aderen heen en weer lopen.
Zit er verschil in waar ik heen ga?
ik woon in zuid holland,dicht bij grens noord holland.
Groetjes Sabine

----------


## Sefi

Best mogelijk dat de chiropractor destijds ook op triggerpoints drukte hoor.
Ik heb via de chiropractor ook voor het eerst van triggerpoints gehoord. Een triggerpoint behandelaar zou je moeten leren om het zelf te gaan doen. 
Hier zou je een behandelaar moeten kunnen vinden: http://www.triggerpointcoach.nl/b.ph...&sort=postcode
Als je op een andere provincie klikt dan kun je de behandelaars daar terugvinden.
Je moet wel zelf even nakijken of de behandelingen vergoed worden. Als een behandelaar fysiotherapeut is dan valt het meestal gewoon onder fysiotherapie, maar soms is iemand 'alleen maar' triggerpointmasseur en dat wordt niet altijd vergoed.
Mijn chiropractor zit onderin Zuid-Holland en hij heeft me geleerd om triggerpoints op te sporen en te behandelen. Daarna ben ik het zelf gaan bestuderen en kan ik mezelf volledig behandelen.

----------


## Sabine2010

Bedankt voor je informatie en de link.
Jammer dat het bij de huisartsen niet zo bekend is.
Als ik er van opgeknapt ben zal ik het laten weten.
Goede tip over het vergoeden van het ziekenfonds,wel belangrijk thanx.

----------

